# breaking contract in uae



## 49er (Aug 10, 2010)

I've accepted a contract and am starting to get very worried of what will happen if I do not like it in Dubai. It is for a school there. Suppose it is not for me what am i entitled to pay them if this is the case. The contract states I must 'repay all the expenses the labor and immigration departments have incurred on the school on their behalf' if i break it in 1st year. anyone know roughly how much this would be? I could handle this as long as it's not going well over £1,000.


----------



## JonStewart87 (Jul 21, 2010)

It will be well over $1,800 or whatever the conversion is. My contract says that as well, my flight alone was over that amount man. Think positively!!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

49er said:


> I've accepted a contract and am starting to get very worried of what will happen if I do not like it in Dubai. It is for a school there. Suppose it is not for me what am i entitled to pay them if this is the case. The contract states I must 'repay all the expenses the labor and immigration departments have incurred on the school on their behalf' if i break it in 1st year. anyone know roughly how much this would be? I could handle this as long as it's not going well over £1,000.



Have you not been to Dubai before? You're probably just getting a little jittery because of the big move! It can be quite intimidating and the thought of moving to a new country, especially in the Middle East could be quite daunting. But Dubai really is not a bad place at all!

You'll probably only hate it if you hate sunshine all year round! When are you due to begin work? I would recommend that you try and come here on a short holiday so you can see what the city is all about.


----------



## JonStewart87 (Jul 21, 2010)

If you've already signed the contract.. save the money and come when you're supposed to.. bring sunscreen!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

49er said:


> I've accepted a contract and am starting to get very worried of what will happen if I do not like it in Dubai. It is for a school there. Suppose it is not for me what am i entitled to pay them if this is the case. The contract states I must 'repay all the expenses the labor and immigration departments have incurred on the school on their behalf' if i break it in 1st year. anyone know roughly how much this would be? I could handle this as long as it's not going well over £1,000.



You accepted those terms? They are not standard UAE labour law conditions and are only enforceable if you agree to them. I always tell people not to accept any terms than are detrimental like this, but sadly you have, so are legally bound by them.

The total cost should be no more than a few thousand Dirhams.
-


----------



## richard11 (Apr 16, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> You accepted those terms? They are not standard UAE labour law conditions and are only enforceable if you agree to them. I always tell people not to accept any terms than are detrimental like this, but sadly you have, so are legally bound by them.
> -


Do you know if these "standard UAE labour law conditions" are public anywhere so people can read them and compare with offered contract?

Thanks!


----------



## 49er (Aug 10, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> You accepted those terms? They are not standard UAE labour law conditions and are only enforceable if you agree to them. I always tell people not to accept any terms than are detrimental like this, but sadly you have, so are legally bound by them.
> 
> The total cost should be no more than a few thousand Dirhams.
> -




Thanks. Just wondering, how do you know it is this amount? I've been told on another forum that it would be about 4,000 AED so would seem about right. Ive not actually traveled over so could technically cancel now, could I? Don't think I would do this as I definitely want to give it a try. Just worried if I hate it and have to pay thousands of £ to get out. I should really have questioned them on this but had to sign it in a couple of days and wasn't so thorough. Was pretty sure I'd do the year then but personal circumstances that have cropped up are making me jittery now.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

richard11 said:


> Do you know if these "standard UAE labour law conditions" are public anywhere so people can read them and compare with offered contract?
> 
> Thanks!


I know as I advise people on these queries every week in a national newspaper.  (see links in my blog - below)

If you google UAE labour law you will find some info, although the version from Al Tamimi that everyone uses has a few errors in it. The MoL does not publish a full version on line.

I am happy to answer any questions you may have.
-


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

49er said:


> Thanks. Just wondering, how do you know it is this amount? I've been told on another forum that it would be about 4,000 AED so would seem about right. Ive not actually traveled over so could technically cancel now, could I? Don't think I would do this as I definitely want to give it a try. Just worried if I hate it and have to pay thousands of £ to get out. I should really have questioned them on this but had to sign it in a couple of days and wasn't so thorough. Was pretty sure I'd do the year then but personal circumstances that have cropped up are making me jittery now.


Because I know the system.  

The actual residence visa is cheap at around AED 400, plus another AED 100 for processing and up to AED 400 for medical tests. A labour card is another AED 200 or so, plus some incidental charges and the time in organising all the paperwork.

The sponsor pays a deposit of AED 5,000, but this is refundable when the visa is cancelled.
-


----------



## richard11 (Apr 16, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> I know as I advise people on these queries every week in a national newspaper.  (see links in my blog - below)
> 
> If you google UAE labour law you will find some info, although the version from Al Tamimi that everyone uses has a few errors in it. The MoL does not publish a full version on line.
> 
> ...


Thanks for pointing me in the right direction. For other readers who might be looking for the same thing: search on"UAELabourLaw.pdf" and it should be the first hit on Google.


----------



## JonStewart87 (Jul 21, 2010)

mate give it a go! I really don't think it'll be that bad for you!

What is making you so hesitant now? I'm sure you were excited when you heard about the job?


----------



## 49er (Aug 10, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> Because I know the system.
> 
> The actual residence visa is cheap at around AED 400, plus another AED 100 for processing and up to AED 400 for medical tests. A labour card is another AED 200 or so, plus some incidental charges and the time in organising all the paperwork.
> 
> ...


Cool, thanks for the help


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I hate the place and still am sticking it out. As long as you are not dragging your family over I would say its doable sticking it out even if you detest it. And hopefully you didnt come over for the sameish amount of money you were making at home, but rather a bit more as well as accomodations, transportation, health care, etc paid for. As long as you can look at your bills dwindle away or bank account expand porportionatly, it makes it that much better (if you do indeed dislike it). Most british people for some reason seem to like the place though... I still havent figured out why after ten months but they do.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

You won't dislike it buddy, I don't know one English person who dislikes the place, it appears that most of those that do feel that the whole world revolves around their country of origin and if it isn't the same as that then it's no good. As the English are a great nation of travellers and explorers, we're a little bit ahead of the game.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Right Andy, that is exactly why I dislike the place, little to do with the lack of human and animal rights, the plasticness of the place, the in your face prostitution culture, the drunkinness of so many expats, the passport pay scale, and the list can go on and on. I want this country to revolve around the usa. And its why I so enjoy being in sharjah and rak so much more then dubai or abu dhabi, because they so revolve around the usa...


----------



## bonk (Jun 13, 2008)

richard11 said:


> Thanks for pointing me in the right direction. For other readers who might be looking for the same thing: search on"UAELabourLaw.pdf" and it should be the first hit on Google.


That takes you to the Al Tamimi version on the ZU site which is not the exact text - they've published their interpretation which is easier to read, but as was pointed out, has a few differences compared to the original.

I think the Gulf Talent pdf is the original text but you have to enter a name and email address or something to get access.

ADCCI has a .doc version online (at the moment) here

http://www.abudhabichamber.ae/Documents/1475/1478.doc


----------



## bonk (Jun 13, 2008)

Jynxgirl said:


> I hate the place and still am sticking it out. As long as you are not dragging your family over I would say its doable sticking it out even if you detest it. And hopefully you didnt come over for the sameish amount of money you were making at home, but rather a bit more as well as accomodations, transportation, health care, etc paid for. As long as you can look at your bills dwindle away or bank account expand porportionatly, it makes it that much better (if you do indeed dislike it). Most british people for some reason seem to like the place though... I still havent figured out why after ten months but they do.


The weather, pubs just like home, pubs nothing like home, bigger houses, wider roads, and other Brits .


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Jynxgirl said:


> Right Andy, that is exactly why I dislike the place, little to do with the lack of human and animal rights, the plasticness of the place, the in your face prostitution culture, the drunkinness of so many expats, the passport pay scale, and the list can go on and on. I want this country to revolve around the usa. And its why I so enjoy being in sharjah and rak so much more then dubai or abu dhabi, because they so revolve around the usa...


I was commenting on the OP's concerns, nothing about you/usa, i never mentioned a country, there are people here from all over like the world, most (appear) to enjoy it, those that don't usually leave. Why on earth anyone would stay in a country they so vehemently detest is frankly beyond me.

Oh hang on, it's the money....


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> Oh hang on, it's the money....


I keep trying to figure out why else...


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Jynxgirl said:


> Right Andy, that is exactly why I dislike the place, little to do with the lack of human and animal rights, the plasticness of the place, the in your face prostitution culture, the drunkinness of so many expats, the passport pay scale, and the list can go on and on. I want this country to revolve around the usa. And its why I so enjoy being in sharjah and rak so much more then dubai or abu dhabi, because they so revolve around the usa...


I agree with a couple of your comments but will totally disagree with others.

Not all of Dubai is 'plastic'. Many of us live in nice houses, in pleasant areas, living quite normal lives. It's not plastic at all and I do get quite fed up with people and the overseas press claiming we all like fake lives. I also do not think that prostitution is not 'in your face' everywhere. It really depends where you go and there are few obvious hookers (& no I am not blind to it) in the places I like.

Many of us do not want to live in the US and see life there is quite superficial in many ways.

Dubai is a new country. The UAE was only formed in 1971 and 50%+ of the building have gone up in the last few years. The rate of growth and development is astonishing. Yes the place has a lot to learn and much room for improvement, but it certainly isn't all bad.
-


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> Many of us do not want to live in the US and see life there is quite superficial in many ways.
> 
> Yes the place has a lot to learn and much room for improvement, but it certainly isn't all bad.
> -


Definitely understand the first one. I was being very sarcastic in replying to andy about wishing things to revolve around the usa. Once you get outside of Dubai, it becomes a lot more pleasant. It is the expats that make this place so dreadful I am finding. 

I was put off from this place in the first few months I was here but I do keep trying and am quite active in a number of things here. But its the things that I said, that dont really go away. It isnt all bad, will agree. But I still do not understand why people would ever come here for anything but money. Much better places to come if its for wanting a place with nicer weather then england.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Alot of people recently have lost their jobs and taken a lower paid job just so they can stay in Dubai so it is not all about the money. It's a great place to bring your kids up. There is the very low crime rate, no gang culture, no drug dealers hanging around the schools, the great buildings, the malls, the desert, the beaches, the water sports, the different cultures and religions here that live together without fighting and on and on..........and that is not being sarcastic! 

''It's the expats that make this place so dreadful'' - Bit of a heavy statement!! we are all expats. what did we ever do to you???????????


----------

